# Photos from 2nd trip to Sisters Wilderness in Oregon



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep, I went back again this year. Putnik is nearly a year and a half now, so I let him carry an empty saddle and later a very light load (ultralite tent, ultralite sleeping bag and a nearly weightless sleeping pad). I know people have their differences about when a goat should start packing, but I know him well and knew he could handle it. And he did just great!! He did much better than my older goat Hodja. In fact I have a small problem with him, he always wants to be in the lead... They crossed snow for the first time too. And then there's Bacanak, the fearless leader (my dog) who kept an eye on all of us. We had some great hikes, and were exhausted afterwards. I'll do one more small camping trip with them up in Tahoe National Forest in about a week and a half...


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

If I remember right One has to be the leader in the herd.
And yes 2 is a herd. If you get another one they will have to
figure out who is the leader. 

Julio is the leader here. Well except for me.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Makes sense. I'm fine with him being in the lead in front of the other goat, just not fie with him pushing past ME to get in front of me. I sometimes carry a stick and twist it sideways behind me to block him, but if there is any extra space on the trail he runs past me. I wouldn't even mind him being in front of me, except that he starts slowing down or stopping to nibble on something and I bump into him!


----------

